# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  جيبسون يصطدم باليهود من جديد بتكذيبه رواية الهولوكوست

## الحصن نيوز

شنَّ اللوبي اليهودي حربا جديدة على الممثل الأمريكي ميل جيبسون باتهامه بـ"معاداة السامية"؛ جراء وصفه الممثلة اليهودية واينونا رايدر "محتالة الأفران".



وقالت الممثلة لصحيفة "ذا صن" البريطانية إن جيبسون نعتها بهذه الصفة أثناء حفل أقيم في مدينة لوس أنجلوس قبل 15 عاما.



وأضافت رايدر: "كنت في إحدى الحفلات الهوليوودية الكبيرة وكان ميل جيبسون ثملا، وسخر من مرافقي المثلي إلى الحفلة، ثم نعتني بـ"محتالة الفرن"، لم أفهم وقتها ما كان يقصد".



ووفق صحيفة "ذا صن"، فإن تعبير "محتال الفرن" يستخدمه البعض لتكذيب قصة محرقة الهولوكوست، التي يقول اليهود إنه تم حرقهم فيها بالآلاف على يد النازيين.



ويبدو أن المجتمع اليهودي الأمريكي يعِد ضربة جديدة للممثل -الذي سبق وتصادم مع اليهود أثناء تنفيذ فيلمه الشهير "آلام المسيح"- عبر إلقاء الضوء على هذه الحادثة بعد مرور 15 عاما عليها، إن صح قول الممثلة.



بدوره اتهم أحد قادة المجتمع اليهودي الأمريكي إبراهام فوكسمان جيبسون بالتعصب، وقال "لا أستغرب أن يصدر هذا التعبير عن جيبسون، الذي لطالما اتسم بالتعصب ضد اليهود".<div style="text-align: center;">



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

